

How the rise of the web turns the server stack a lot less relevant - jelveh
http://blog.protonet.info/post/29478058014/future-of-cloud

======
macavity23
Wildly off-topic: the google io video (last one on the page) has subtitles
appearing in 'real time' on a screen as the guys are presenting. It seems to
be autogenerated, as the text is very close to what they're saying and I
noticed one small phonetic error, but they are much more accurate than any
other auto-subtitles that I've come across. Anyone know what's being used to
generate these?

------
zumda
I could see a feature were the server side will just be a PaaS-like service,
where only the client side code is needed anymore. Database persistence,
handling of static assets and all that will be done by the platform, and most
people won't know how it works or care.

For example Meteor goes into this direction, though there is still some
server-side code involved, most of it is shared with the client, including
database access.

Of course we still have long way to go to really abstract this out this far,
but I think it will be possible in the future.

------
agentultra
I think the backend won't shrink by any stretch, but the concerns will
certainly change.

Instead of generating templates and managing interface state the server-side
developer will be focused on cloud-based rendering, streaming, distributed
parallel calculations, etc.

~~~
rjzzleep
well last time i talked to the chrome lead in munich, he absolute could not
understand the need for something like nacl. he was completely convinced that
all computation should happen on google servers. that's actually quite
worrying, imho.

~~~
jelveh
and I'm not sure this will happen, computational power is becoming so cheap I
don't think it would make any sense to offload it to google

